# feline lupus



## allonym (Nov 4, 2007)

Recently, our cat had a sudden personality change, withdrawing from the family and choosing to spend most of the day hiding. He was also sporting a mild fever so we took him to the vet, thinking maybe it was a flu bug, or a viral infection...several rounds of tests later and the running theory is 'lupus', in which he becomes essentially allergic to his own body. We are still waiting on some lab results to clarify the diagnosis, but the vet is preparing us for bad news - if this is the case he has maybe two-three weeks left, and there is very little treatment. Also, it is apparently highly contagious, and we need to watch our other cat for developing symptoms, as well as consider our entire home a petri-dish for the disease and dangerous to any cats. What is this?!?! I can't seem to find any reliable sources on the net pertaining to feline lupus, how much do I really need to worry about our other cat? It came on so suddenly, the ultimate time limit seems unreal. Does anybody know where I could find information about this?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I've never heard of lupus in cats so I looked it up. As you said, there isn't much info on it but it appears to be extremely rare. It seems it can be treated with some results, but the prognosis isn't great. I can't find anything that says it's contagious though. I know it's not in humans but, perhaps it's different in cats?
I'm assuming they've ruled out more common diseases like Feline Leukemia or Infectious Peritonitis? Or even FIV which is can be maintained. All the same symptoms apply for any of the immune deficiencies so... I hope their wrong.
If it were my cat, I would contact Cornell since they had the first recorded case. I would also do as much supportive care as I could. Get him on the best diet possible with added supplements and enzymes. Try to strengthen his immune system as much as you can.
I'm sorry I can't be much help. I hope you can find answers and your kitty recovers. 
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I can only join Nanook and you in hoping that your kitty recovers, and does not have lupus. I know this is a terrible worry to you. God bless.


----------



## allonym (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you both for your kind thoughts. We're still waiting back on some test results, and you're right, it is rare...however from what I understand it is contagious in cats. That doesn't necisarily mean the cat will develope symptoms. Our older cat for example may never develop symptoms, may be able to live to the fullest, but we can pretty much guarentee he has it due to proximity with our younger cat. He will always be a carrier of the disease and we'll have to make sure he never has the oportunity to spead it. We got another phone call from the vet today and the test results we do have back are not looking good. In the mean time his breathing has roughened and his fever increased. The final results will be in tomorrow and we'll know for sure. Lupus can present differently in different animals - I found one example of a cat that bled through his pores. The first clue in our cat was a syrupy fluid in the walls of his internal organs. Becuase it acts like an allergy, and it's in the internal orgens, his body could be rejecting the most vital physical parts he need to survive. This is of course a very laymans understanding of what is happening. We are learning as we go. Thank's for your time, it's great to have some one listening out there - this household has been very sombre lately.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about your kitty! However, I'd like to clear up a bit...

Lupus is absolutely NOT contagious. However, what you are describing is FIP, feline infectious peritonitis. FIP is not particularly contagious, despite its name; but it _is_ an autoimmune disease (as is lupus). Here is some more info:
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... tonitisfip

Unfortunately by the time a cat shows the symptoms you describe, the prognosis is not good. It is a very terrible disease, and I'm very sorry you and your kitty have to go through this! However do not be concerned about your other cat; chances of him ever developing the disease are less than 5%.


----------



## allonym (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey, your timing is right on the money. We literally just walked in from the vet and I wanted to post an update - It's FIP. We're going through a bit of an emotional roller coaster here. It was great to hear the origianal diagnosis was wrong (for a moment it was like ffffwehw, so it's nothing bad then?), but you're right in saying FIP is a terrible diagnosis as well. We have a course of steriods to put him on, he just got his first dose not twenty minutes ago, and we are force feeding him now, food and water. He doesn't like any of it and it's going to be a regular battle from here on out. Hopefully we'll see a change in the next few days. The vet says the life expectancy at this point depends on whether we can turn his downward spiril around - A week to a year depending. She also agrees it's a five to ten percent chance our other cat will pick the virus up...and that we'd have to have God-awful luck at this point to have another animal get sick. Strangely enough, I feel better with a firm, "Yes, THIS is what is is" in hand, a fistfull of pamphlets and a disease that peaple have friggen' heard of - something I can find stuff out about. Even though it's still awful, it's not as scary. I will definately keep posting, just to let people know how we fare. Thank you for thinking of us, and especially drjean - ^_^, thanks for the link...that's where I'm going next!


----------

